# It's 3am and...



## JTM (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm posting on masonsoftexas.com. 

Apparently so is Blake.


I "internet" way past my bedtime way too often.  Bah!  Have a good night Blake... we should maybe both get some sleep?


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 9, 2008)

whats really bad is if you take Ambien and you make a lot of posts and have no recollection of them


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2008)

I was in bed reading the forums on my iphone..lol. I'm a night owl for sure. And I thought this was a topic about Hillary Clintons 3AM ad..hah


----------



## Joey (Sep 9, 2008)

blake said:


> I was in bed reading the forums on my iphone..lol. I'm a night owl for sure. And I thought this was a topic about Hillary Clintons 3AM ad..hah



Oh goodness.... LOL


----------

